# Emigrating ??



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya

Just wondered if anyone had or thought about doing it ??.... my DH is very keen on the idea at the mo ....how do you even start to go about it ??...he's a painter & decorator & im a quailfied dental nurse..would we get into Canada or Australia ??......any ideas 

THANKS

Hope XX


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi Hope
My DP also very keen to move down under in the future. There is a great website called britishexpats.com  there is sections for Oz and Canada.There is loads of different sections and there is a whole section for nurses (I'm a nurse also) There was an Ozzy expo held in London a few weeks ago where loads of employers come over from oz, immigration people etc to give advice..there is probably going to be one later in the year also. There is a lot to think about..what type of visa to get, whereyou want to live etc..but the website I told you about has loads of info. i also bought a lonely planet guide to living in Oz which is pretty good.
Good luck!
Pobby x
sorry, just noticed you are a dental nurse...that will be great as they are always looking for good trades like that..crying out for them actually


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

We keep thinking about New Zealand but have held off because dh's parents are close by and it wouldn't be good if we left them behind. You can start looking on the websites for the Canadian and Australian High Commissions as they'll tell you what sort of jobs they have to offer so you can start to get an idea of whether you would qualify (almost certain as a dental nurse). 

A friend of mine settled in Canada with her husband about 6 years ago and she's found it very tough. It is harder for non Canadians to get some of the better jobs until they've been there a long time from what she was saying. Some other friends are moving to Perth next week and have found it much easier once they found a job.

Good luck with it. All v exciting.

Cathie x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

You Got DH and I talking again to the wee hours!!!
My dad has already emigrated to Canada and we keep weighing up the pros and cons of following him!!!
That website is pretty good to, have saved it


----------

